# Lair360 Design - request thread



## Tyrael (Dec 2, 2010)

Introduction:
Hi everyone and welcome to Lair360 Design! I am an individual graphics' freelance which design logos, avatars, business cards for everyone and individuals. However, I don't have the items for mass printing. Sorry about that...

How my system works:
Within this threads, I can only work with two clients. Designing logos and other media is very intense and I can't afford to miss a slip. So please don't barge - first comes first will get their requests. However, there is one simple rule: I need a donation of £30 for my house electricity payment. Any other modification and alterations is £10. That is all...

Donation box is available from my signature. Please email me once you made a donation for my electricity bill. After that, you can make a request...

Active Clients
--------------------
N/A 

Thank you for your time,

Lair360


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! What do you think of Techpowerup concept logos? Does it look appealing, professional and easy to remember?

Comments are VERY welcome and this is also my portfolio for College! 

The original PDF file can be seen from here. However, due to scam and users stealing my projects, I've copyrighted my artwork / design and create another protection called: DCMA protection against digital infringement. I've also hold the original copies and sketches inside an envelop. They were sent by 1st class and sealed as proof against court.

Thank you


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 2, 2010)

Thread closed. Far from being a clubhouse, it's evident that your aim is only to do business for monetary gain and this borders on spammed advertisements.


----------

